# 1/350 Doomsday Constellation



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic Kit! Most of you know me that I am not building the Enterprise. I am building the Constellation specifically the Desilu/AMT version and do the conversion kit for it as well. I must say this kit has some thick plastic when I was cutting the Enterprise it did take out my Dremel scroll saw had to go back to the old trusty cutting wheel! it is going to be a very fun build, here is a video of me cutting up a Premiere edition kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*OMG !*Where are my Blood Pressure Pills ! I think I feel an Anurism coming on !


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> *OMG !*Where are my Blood Pressure Pills ! I think I feel an Anurism comming on !


Sorry, I'm busy with em! OMG!!!


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, the _humanity!_
This is like one of those 'Microwave A Brand New PS3' vids. Only worse.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Art is pain...:tongue:


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I knew this was coming but !!!!!OH THE HUMANITY!!!!!! I was grabbing my chest and groaning as I heard that dremel cutting into the plastic


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool! I *like* that you're doing something outside the box - there are going to be a kajillion straight builds, and it's great to see a different take. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that looked like one of those hostage videos or snuff films :drunk:

you have a pair of brass ones, my friend, good luck!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> that looked like one of those hostage videos or snuff films :drunk:
> 
> you have a pair of brass ones, my friend, good luck!


Hey Lou question, the window masks you are doing for the Big E, will they alll be individual little stickers for each little circle? Are we close to seeing the kit. What other masks will be in the kit?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

I love it! There are people who'll wear cotton gloves handling their kit... force them to watch this! The ending is just such a "so THERE!"

Although, I have to say... the audio sounds like the world's longest [email protected]


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Hey Lou question, the window masks you are doing for the Big E, will they alll be individual little stickers for each little circle? Are we close to seeing the kit. What other masks will be in the kit?


Yes, I will do my darndest to have masks for every clear part, plus the fan blades for the bussards.

here's where I'm on the fence...I'm thinking of releasing *two* sets of masks.

One with what I just said for folks who are only want window masks. I can have that available just as soon as possible. (i'll start as soon as I get my kit)

Another set which includes what I just said plus masks for the gray areas under the nacelle caps, the rust ring, and a full (original design) set of azteks for the saucer and secondary hull. I'm also thinking of including the registry numbers and name in the black vinyl so you don't need to worry about the carrier film on the decals ( I will have to see how thick the vinyl looks on the hull to see if that's even appropriate (sp?) ). this will take a little bit longer and obviously cost quite a bit more.

thoughts?


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Really I would want just the window masks because I will be doing the second pilot version so most of the other stuff; I wouldn't need.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Constitution class dissection...uhhhh. Like watching the frogs get it in jr high biology class. Well this has convinced me that my first non-Enterprise ship will be the Defiant. Just a coat of green glow-in-dark paint and no pain. Plus at 350 scale, makes a pretty decent night light :tongue:

I am anxious to see progress pictures on your Constellation.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ...I'm also thinking of including the registry numbers and name in the black vinyl so you don't need to worry about the carrier film on the decals ( I will have to see how thick the vinyl looks on the hull to see if that's even appropriate (sp?) )...


How about doing the registries and such as painting masks?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I am interested in the window masks and the masking for the shaded areas, but not at all for any aztec paneling. Perhaps three separate sets?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today got the bottom of the saucer cut out and working on the starboard damage nacelle strut:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> I am interested in the window masks and the masking for the shaded areas, but not at all for any aztec paneling. Perhaps three separate sets?


I could bump those shapes over to the "basic" set and make that a little more involved.

I can include an outer box on the registries so they could be used as a paint masks, easy-peasy


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That sounds great, Lou. I'll be getting many of the basic sets for sure!


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

sg-99 said:


> Today got the bottom of the saucer cut out and working on the starboard damage nacelle strut:thumbsup:


As I read this, I'm doing my best Nancy Kerrigan: "WHY?!?!? WHY??!?!!"

Seriously though, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Working on the saucer and got the smoked glass pieces in. I recommend glueing the saucer in sections with liquid glue and clamps. This way you don't have to fight it and have a better bond:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh the PAIN! 
Watching that video made me scream out like...well...THIS...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Oh the PAIN!
> Watching that video made me scream out like...well...THIS...





Patsy (Monty Python and the Holy Grail) said:


> It's only a model.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Started detailing the saucer battle damage conversion parts:thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

https://www.roddenberry.com/media/upload/image/crazy captains/matt decker 1.jpg


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Can't wait to see how your comes out.

I'm planning one as well.

Looking forward to go all out on interior detail.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

getting the smoked windows in the seconday hull. The fit is tight on the windows I just to had use the needle file to open up a few windows:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I guess I'd be in the minority, but I'd like a set of Aztek masks....


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cut off and doing some battle damage to the rear starboard nacelle:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

This is coming along great! Any lighting like the arc welder effects the train shops have, or some window lights?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I really considered putting in some lights in the Constellation I even thought about taking elements from the remaster version. I think I will stay true to the original filming miniature without lights. I am going to light one I'm just waiting on the standard kit so I can do the Saladin conversion:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Detailing out the rear starboard damage nacelle with styrene bits, channel and red plastic cap:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh boy, this looks like it's gonna be crazy, I can't wait to see all you damage details! 

Are you going to build the AMT-shape bridge?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Carl_G said:


> Oh boy, this looks like it's gonna be crazy, I can't wait to see all you damage details!
> 
> Are you going to build the AMT-shape bridge?


I will use the kit supplied bridge:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, until someone produces an AMT style B/C deck, it looks like you're going to have a remastered version, at least to a certain extent.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

So if you are going for the AMT original look will you shorten the nacelles and use Evergreen strip styrene for the raised panel lines ? :tongue: 

PS: Great idea - although it does hurt to watch the video


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

starboard damage nacelle duty today. Had a little gap on the end of the nacelle easily fixed with sprue/mek mix and a little surface putty:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Between sanding sessions I thought I would knock out the AMT style port nacelle rear cap:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Yes, I will do my darndest to have masks for every clear part, plus the fan blades for the bussards.
> 
> here's where I'm on the fence...I'm thinking of releasing *two* sets of masks.
> 
> ...


Would definitely buy the "just the windows" set. That's what I am waiting for.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the neck on and need to sand the secondary hull. Got the deflector dish/housing assembled which I will repaint using Alclad copper:thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Lou, I'd go for a registry masking set. You're right. That clear carrier film will look like crap. Need to paint that


----------



## trekman1017 (Apr 24, 2012)

Will you be making an AMT style bridge?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The port and starboard nacelles fit really good. For me there is a hairline seam on the top and bottom of the nacelles. This was easily fixed with surface putty mixed with liquid cement and a couple of sessions of wet-sanding:thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I just happened to see this episode today, in cgi. I have seen the cgi before, but they seem to have changed it. The Doomsday Machine looks like it used to, instead of a 'space shark' and the Constellation seemed to have short nacelles.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

KUROK said:


> Lou, I'd go for a registry masking set. You're right. That clear carrier film will look like crap. Need to paint that


I'm down with that! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am impresssed how tight the fitting is for the pylons into the secondary hull, once in I am hear to tell you very little glue and they are not coming out!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got my Doomsday parts casted up and attached to the hull. Next I will blend the new parts to the hull:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah! I'd though you were going to rough your cuts. Looks good.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you sir!

Applied Blue Aves to blend the new parts to the hull, when this cures I will sand smooth and rescribe a few panel lines:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Would definitely buy the "just the windows" set. That's what I am waiting for.


I like the idea of vinyl numbers & letters like you did for Steve Neill's TOS Enterprise. I'd also get the windows only masks.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Between sanding sessions on the saucer got my resin damage front nacelle caps on:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are you getting these resin pieces? Did I miss that post?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Model Man said:


> Where are you getting these resin pieces? Did I miss that post?


From me! Casting a conversion set for the kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

sg-99 said:


> From me! Casting a conversion set for the kit:thumbsup:


Wicked!!!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

quick little vid of progress so far on the Constellation:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This will be awesome to see when done.









"They say there's no devil, Jim, but there is. Right out of hell, I saw it!"


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Saucer is coming along just a couple of more passes to blend the new parts:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up I putty up the edge of the saucer to eliminate that seam line:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Between sanding sessions on the saucer I started masking off the windows with drafting tape:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

All windows masked with drafting tape and a little primer shot on the secondary hull:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you plan to do any kind of damage to the bridge? Since Spock said it was "inhabitable."
-Jim


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

When I did the conversion kit for the 1/650 scale I added a little damage to the bridge area:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the seam around the saucer done and few other areas. Next with a straight edge and curve I rescribe the panel lines with a mechanical pencil basically a two in one tool:thumbsup:

Next I will get the saucer attached to the hull:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So will your conversion kit saucer pieces be cut along engraved scribe lines in order to make it easier to cut out the necessary pieces before adding yours?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

My saucer parts do have the panel lines on them. I do provide a simple pattern template where to cut on the hull and the cuts are a spefic design that way the parts will be in there correct position and this gives the modeler a choice in bulding a clean version or add more damage to the saucer if he or she desires.

Got the saucer mounted to the secondary hull and I am absolutley amazed that this is a perfectly balanced model:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't want to start a argument on the base color of the ship but I get a lot of questions on how to mix the base color physically from the bottle. I am going with the Tamiya route JN Grey (xf-12) and Tamiya white(xf-2), I take a pipete full of thinner put in the JN Grey and 10% white which is ball part about 1/2 of a pipette and then mix.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. I decided to go the Shady Cove route. I picked it up yesterday and looking at it in the can I'm thinking it's too light. However I am the worst possible person to judge, I'm completely colorblind. When I get the chance I'll paint a test piece with it so I can see it dry and scan it to get a digital break down of the color. When I run the numbers against the Tamiya I may change my mind if they're too far off.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

wjplenge said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I decided to go the Shady Cove route. I picked it up yesterday and looking at it in the can I'm thinking it's too light. However I am the worst possible person to judge, I'm completely colorblind. When I get the chance I'll paint a test piece with it so I can see it dry and scan it to get a digital break down of the color. When I run the numbers against the Tamiya I may change my mind if they're too far off.


Test it over the color primer you intend to use as the color of the primer can affect the final color you see.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Started my first run of the base coat with the airbrush, starting with the bottom:thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

sg-99 said:


> I don't want to start a argument on the base color of the ship but I get a lot of questions http://tk386.com/aws/enterprise_finished/on how to mix the base color physically from the bottle. I am going with the Tamiya route JN Grey (xf-12) and Tamiya white(xf-2), I take a pipete full of thinner put in the JN Grey and 10% white which is ball part about 1/2 of a pipette and then mix.
> http://youtu.be/vP9vAe6YdG8


Those are the same colors I used on my 1/350 TOS E vacuform kit several years ago. I loved how it turned out. Probably could have added a tad more white, but overall, I loved the color.

http://tk386.com/aws/enterprise_finished/


Scott


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bottom of the ship is painted and I am starting on the top. Between painting sessions and re-watching the blueray episode I went back in and simplified the damage nacelle:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

How many bottles of the XF-12 did you use roughly for the "BOTTOM" ?
How many do you think will complete ship ?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

RICHjm said:


> How many bottles of the XF-12 did you use roughly for the "BOTTOM" ?
> How many do you think will complete ship ?


It took three bottles of JN Grey/White mix to cover the ship. I bought five so I would have some left over when I do the grid line shading. 

Next a little video of the basecoat on the Constellation and I am testing my nacelle light for my upcoming Saladin conversion:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up repainted the Deflector dish and housing with Alclad copper. This made it about one shade darker which is what I wanted:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

It took three bottles of JN Grey/White mix to cover the WHOLE ship?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes! When I paint a model it is in several light coats till everything is covered to my satisfaction. Three bottles is really not a paint on a kit this size but with the coating she has on now I do not have to worry about scratches etc....:thumbsup:


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Were those the small 10ml bottles or the now hard to find 23ml bottles of Tamiya?

Dave


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Skymods said:


> Were those the small 10ml bottles or the now hard to find 23ml bottles of Tamiya?
> 
> Dave


The small ones and I have not seen a bigger bottle of Tamiya paint in a long time!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Painted the parts for the pylon struts MM medium grey Per the color chart and getting them attached:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Masking off the areas with Shurtape for more of the MM medium grey to be applied:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is really coming along quickly!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Did the remastered version have any nacelle sag, like the old AMT kit?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I seem to remember the port nacelle sagging a bit.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> I seem to remember the port nacelle sagging a bit.


I don't detect any sagging in the remastered Constellation. The original Connie had quite a bit, as you can seen from the screen caps from that episode.

Gordon


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Continuing on with masking duty, masking off the neck and the insides of the nacelles, And airbrushed MM medium grey on the nacelle parts. People ask me alot about masking and bleed through. Two simple things to remember when masking, when I lay down the tape I use a #2 blunt pencil and burnish down the edges and when airbrushing keep it under 10 psi and light coats and you shouldn't have any problems with bleeding:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

idMonster said:


> I don't detect any sagging in the remastered Constellation. The original Connie had quite a bit, as you can seen from the screen caps from that episode.
> 
> Gordon


I stand corrected. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

sg-99 said:


> Continuing on with masking duty, masking off the neck and the insides of the nacelles, And airbrushed MM medium grey on the nacelle parts. People ask me alot about masking and bleed through. Two simple things to remember when masking, when I lay down the tape I use a #2 blunt pencil and burnish down the edges and when airbrushing keep it under 10 psi and light coats and you shouldn't have any problems with bleeding:thumbsup:


Nice tip. I find sometimes masking tape is a little too... textured and won't lay flat enough. If the surface is smooth and I need a really fine line I'll use cellophane tape, or frisket. Just make sure your surrounding paint is fully cured or the cellophane will life it right up.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

idMonster said:


> I don't detect any sagging in the remastered Constellation. The original Connie had quite a bit, as you can seen from the screen caps from that episode.
> 
> Gordon


Your first photo is the CGI "E" , not the older plastic model.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi!

First off, excellent work! 

I think you E-Mailed me a while ago asking for some pictures of my finished Constellation pictures. 

When I built mine, I didn't build it off the actual ship model, but decided to re-name mine the U.S.S. EXCALIBUR based off the ship that was destroyed in The Ultimate Computer because you didn't really get a close-up of that ship. 

Hopefully some of my pictures will help you with a bit of "Damage Study" for your model. Enjoy!





































You can find my Work In Progress" pictures here : http://public.fotki.com/ursulescu/ursulescus_star/work-in-progress-st/page2.html


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ironically, they used the "remastered" Constellation CGI model to represent the Excalibur in the remastered version of "The Ultimate Computer".


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

History repeates itself!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Ironically, they used the "remastered" Constellation CGI model to represent the Excalibur in the remastered version of "The Ultimate Computer".


Ha! Even now, they don't think we can detect one wrecked starship from another!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't look at this thread without hearing that relentless "Doomsday" music in my head! I can't wait to see the finished model.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bobj812 said:


> Can't look at this thread without hearing that relentless "Doomsday" music in my head! I can't wait to see the finished model.


HA!! As I am building and painting I can't get the Doomsday music out of my head at all!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have to say you're doing a "bang up" job on this SG. Beautiful work. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the defector dish/housing on, masked off the neck and airbrushed MM Hellbrau for the neck trim. Next up is to paint the last of the parts MM Canadian Voodoo:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Man this is turning out fantastic!


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

I must say that I am following this thread with great interest; it certainly seems to be a compelling project.

What I find particularly interesting in all of this is that not only is sg-99 a skilled and talented modeler (he is!), but I also find it interesting in how easy the assembly process has been, which indicates what a well designed and thought out model this is. So kudos once again to Jamie, Gary, Mike, and all the rest that put in the great effort involved with this kit.

Keep those photos coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

sg-99 said:


> Got the defector dish/housing on, masked off the neck and airbrushed MM Hellbrau for the neck trim. Next up is to paint the last of the parts MM Canadian Voodoo:thumbsup:


Quick translation fix:

hellb*R*au is beer... light beer!

hellb*L*au is light blue!

I accidentally sprayed beer on a model once...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Are you doing any putty around the joints between the sub-assemblies? Or, are you finding that the fit is so good that you don't need to? I can't see any putty work your joints here. Of course that might just be because you're the master.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

TrekFX said:


> Quick translation fix:
> 
> hellb*R*au is beer... light beer!
> 
> ...


I can understand the differences. I speak "dutsch" and it can be confusing for regular english speaking floks!

Though in Germany I can imagine walking into the local "Ghasthaus" and ordering a "hellblau" .... That could be "Interesting!" :jest:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Prowler901 said:


> Are you doing any putty around the joints between the sub-assemblies? Or, are you finding that the fit is so good that you don't need to? I can't see any putty work your joints here. Of course that might just be because you're the master.


Except for the saucer conversion parts and the saucer rim where I used putty. The rest of the parts did not need any putty. I just clamped the parts down, let the glue set and wet sand the joints.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's awesome. The kit just falls in to place doesn't It? Great job on this conversion! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Before I put the MM canadian voodoo I jumped ahead and masked off the inside nacelle grills. The color chart calls for Testors Aluminum but I changed that on mine and went with Tamiya Metallic grey:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

sg-99 said:


> HA!! As I am building and painting I can't get the Doomsday music out of my head at all!


For those of us who need a fix: http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Original-Television-Soundtrack/dp/B000001P0W

(I have it on right now!)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ah yes ... the famous Jaws-like theme before "Jaws" came out.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Ah yes ... the famous Jaws-like theme before "Jaws" came out.


Got that CD, as a part of my musical collection. It's is amazing how much that particular track was used in later episodes (albeit in a shorter cut). 

A great dramatic music cue. That as an "art" is seldom used anymore.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

On the nacelle fins I always paint the grill areas and I painted them Metallic grey. MM Canadian voodoo goes on the each end of the fins, I masked those off and airbrushed that on and did not like that color at all on them. So I went back in with the ship base color and fixed that. And with Tamiya metallic grey I airbrushed the damage areas for a overall base coat. I now have all the parts on and this weekend I will airbrush some weathering and shade the saucer panel lines.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SFCOM1 said:


> Got that CD, as a part of my musical collection. It's is amazing how much that particular track was used in later episodes (albeit in a shorter cut).
> 
> A great dramatic music cue. That as an "art" is seldom used anymore.


Oh, yeah! I always liked that episode's music:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

One of my favourite TOS soundtracks. 
Have you guys ever read the book "The Much of Star Trek"? There's a whole chapter devoted to the Doomsday Machine score. It's awesome.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

What is "The Much of Star Trek"? Just tried googling it and came up with nothing.


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> What is "The Much of Star Trek"? Just tried googling it and came up with nothing.


Maybe he meant "The Music of Star Trek"?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Probably.










http://www.amazon.com/Music-Star-Trek-Jeff-Bond/dp/1580650120


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

I think we should start a thread just talking about the music.

As a musician and music educator myself, I've certainly come to appreciate the effort that goes into scoring for a television show and for film. When I look back on this show from my youth now, I realize what a tremendously great job folks like Alexander Courage, Jerry Goldsmith, et. al, have done with the music of _*Star Trek*_. When done correctly, as has been done here, it really does add a great deal to the storytelling. *"The Doomsday Machine"*, in particular, is a personal favorite.

OK, now back to the task at hand; keep those pictures coming!!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mixed up some RLM Grey (XF-22) into the Jn Grey and started my run of shading on the gridlines. Once I get the grid lines outlined I will go back over with the JN grey/white mix and blend it all together:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like what I'm seeing!


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

Outstanding work!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> Outstanding work!


BTW: welcome to the forum!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the top and bottom saucer gridlines shaded, next I am shading the secondary hull and nacelles:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushing the 1966 style battle damage:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That is Awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Weathering is done for now. I did remove the drafting tape from the windows and added a few drops of Future to the windows to give depth. With my Future out I airbrushed all the spots for decaling. The decals are excellent requires very little setting solution to make them lay down. After I weather a model is when I apply the decals. After all the decals are on I can go back and finish off the weathering on the decals. This way it gives me starting point and where to finish up weathering the decals.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some more decal action and She now has a registry number:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

This has been great to watch!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Scotty K said:


> *"The Doomsday Machine"*, in particular, is a personal favorite.


Scored by Sol Kaplan! :thumbsup: 
http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Sol_Kaplan

Back to the cool model ...


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Underside decal action! There is not that many decals to the ship and it takes about two hours to get all the decals on. Next up......The important decal:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man this is really looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Loving how this is coming along. "The Doomsday Machine" is one of my favorite episodes, mostly because of all the new model work. I love the "Connie" you are doing, basing it on the AMT kit and not the CG remastered one, but I do like some of the CG shots they did at different angles. Mostly the one where the debris from the planet is hittting the hull. It is creepy knowing that is where the crew beamed down to.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Coming along nicely indeed! Once you're done you'll want to build an in-scale Doomsday Machine. Should only be about a block long or so.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

You could build a DDM facade around the entrance to your garage! LOL!


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm really loving how this build is coming out...Great Work, and many kudos to you!

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Behold.........The U.S.S. Constellation:thumbsup:

Got the last decals on, I cut up the 1701 decal for the 1017 registry and used the Constellation decal from the registry decal sheet. Next up for me is go back in with the airbrush and weather the decals touch up a few areas:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dang! That's beautiful work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

WOW.......I'm loving this!... Great build indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> You could build a DDM facade around the entrance to your garage! LOL!


After all, it had a maw that could swallow a dozen starships!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

SteveR said:


> After all, it had a maw that could swallow a dozen starships!


And two Suburbans!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Scotty K said:


> I must say that I am following this thread with great interest; it certainly seems to be a compelling project.
> 
> What I find particularly interesting in all of this is that not only is sg-99 a skilled and talented modeler (he is!), but I also find it interesting in how easy the assembly process has been, which indicates what a well designed and thought out model this is. So kudos once again to Jamie, Gary, Mike, and all the rest that put in the great effort involved with this kit.
> 
> Keep those photos coming! :thumbsup:


Its kind of weird from my position on my contributions to the kit.
I don't like popping in and saying 'your welcome' when someone comments on something that I know I had a hand in on the kit.

It was so much of a team effort and when it came to the engineering of the kit, ideas poured in from all of us. And sometimes they overlapped. And I'm sure more than one of us likely had the same or similar idea and offered them at the same time.

But I will say this, I pushed for as long of tabs as possible wherever I could.
My rational was to use the length of the tabs to ensure alignment of parts (like the nacelle struts and the neck) rather than any tolerances between the plastic of the parts. Spread out the alignment and the load-stress over a larger area. And we wound up with the best of both worlds. Good tolerances and long tabs.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Its kind of weird from my position on my contributions to the kit.
> I don't like popping in and saying 'your welcome' when someone comments on something that I know I had a hand in on the kit.
> 
> It was so much of a team effort and when it came to the engineering of the kit, ideas poured in from all of us. And sometimes they overlapped. And I'm sure more than one of us likely had the same or similar idea and offered them at the same time.
> ...


I'll tell ya this:

With the single exception of the front "collar" that holds the dome assembly (to which I just stuck a wad of tape on the inside lower surface to prop it up against the internal bulkhead) and the five "plant-on" plates (two aft, 3 fore) which aren't structural elements anyway I am holding a completed nacelle assembly, with intercoolers and grille inserts and the works, with no tape, no glue. It's just holding itself together. And it's not like it'll fall apart if I breathe on it. I can move it around and examine it from all angles.

THAT is freakin' amazing.

So my saucer pylon is warped to death. So what? That's not an engineering flaw. I am **really** impressed with the attention that went into engineering this kit. Likewise the level of accuracy. Just a killer combination.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

In this photo, I'm holding the model in one hand, and the camera in the other. 


No glue, no tape. Just my right hand keeping pressure on the secondary hull so as to hold it together and keep the dorsal in place.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am finishing up the Constellation airbrushing a flat coat on her. I will share some some completed pics and also what she will look like hanging at my local hobbyshop. But in my spare time I came up with Alternate resin base for the Enterprise:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice looking base. I'm thinking of painting my base to look like a TOS style planet.

Can't wait to see the final photos. This has been an awesome build. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am calling it done! It has been a Fantastic build and a great kit. I am going to do one more video of the Constellation hanging in the hobbyshop and she will be complete:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

nice job.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

That's wonderful..can't wait to see someone make all the different ships and placing them in a huge display..that will be something to see together with this first Constellation..how cool is it to be the first one on record to do this build! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Quickly now, throw together a 1/1000 E and you can do a forced-perspective reverse angle of the "towing" sequence.... :wave:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice to watch coming together. thanks for taking the time to post.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Awsome build! I would love to build one myself! Are the conversion parts going to be available?

Mike


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Awsome build! I would love to build one myself! Are the conversion parts going to be available?
> 
> Mike


Yes they are:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well she is hung up for display at my local hobbyshop. Hopefully she will be enjoyed by others as it was a blast to build and even hoping this will inspire younger modelers to take to up the hobby:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Remarkable! Truly a work of art.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of YouTube videos for models. Just sayin'....

Very nicely done! I like the detail work you put in to her! :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Yes they are:thumbsup:


Any further info on how one can aquire a set ? Will Culttvman carry them...?

Mike


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

@HabuHunter32

I saw one on ebay 

and a google search found this 
http://www.bradhairproductions.com/BHP_STORE.html


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kremin said:


> @HabuHunter32
> 
> I saw one on ebay
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! I just bought a set! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just bought a second 1/350 from Megahobby for my own Doomsday Constellation! My first was a pre-order from mega and was only $102.99 including shipping and the HT discount. The one I just bought was $120.90! That includes shipping and the Hobbytalk discount. 2 weeks makes a lot of difference Lol! Thats ok...The price of this kit is well worth it! A 40 year dream come true! :thumbsup:

Actually it was my wife who suggested that I buy a second 1/350 Big E. She said...you know your'e going to build more than one! You may as well get it before the price goes up. Well...it was not that much of an increase so she's still cool with it! :thumbsup:

With the BHP Constellation parts and a set of registry decals i'm all set.

Mike :wave:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome work SG!! She's a thing of beauty even all smashed up like that. You've done a really outstanding job. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Lucky hobby shop.


----------

